# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  ღ Green apple ღ

## ليالي الخبر

:

:

:


*مدخل}*

*~وصلت حدي بالغلا*
* كيف ღ بغليك!؟***
* كل ღ الكلام ღ مقصر*
* مايطولك*
* من ღ كثر ღ ما*
* أحبك.ღ.أعاندك.ღ.وأرضيــــــك...*
* 

** :*



* :*



* :*



* رجعت لكم بعد غياب بألتقاطه قديده*
* وهذي كان فيها تحدي بيني وبين صديقتي* 
* اترك التعليق لكم ...>>>>ما تبي تطول في المقدمه مو مركزه لأنها مو نايمه* 


*:*


*:*

**



*:*


*:*


*:*

*وهذي بالتأثير الاحادي عليها* 

**


::


اتمنى ان الالتقاطه حازت على رضاكم 



*مخرج}}*

* ((وأغــــ ღ ــــار من اللي يعزك و كل من حــ ღ ـــولك))*
* وأخذ غلا ღ من عزني*
* حيـــــــل ღ و ღ أعطيك!*
* حتى أكون ღ بحجم حبك*
* ღ وقولك ღ*
* ،،،، أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــك ،،،،*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ...
مساء الخير 
ورة جميلة 
ما ننحرم جديد عدستك 
سلامي لك

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*مشكووره سويت ماجك على المرور,,,
*

----------


## نبراس،،،

لقطة جميييله 
كل الشكر للكم 
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]*ليالي زماااااااااااااااااااااااااان عنش
مغبرة 
لكن ابداع في صورتش مو طبيعي 
تسلم هالديات*[/COLOR]

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

رووووعه بس الاوله احلى
يسلمو خيتوو ليالي 
تحياتيـ ..~~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

صباح الخير ....

صوره حليووة ومميزة بالاخضرار
ابداع هاللقطه
تسلمييين ليالي ع هيك تصووير
والله يعطيكِ العافيه
بانتظار جديد عدستكِ
دمتِ بخير

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*عفاف الهدى ..

غبار موو ههههههههههههههههههه
بس اهم شي اروح واجي عليكم علشان ما تملون مني هع

مشكوووورين كلكم على ابداء رأيكم في تصويري المتواضع  
*

----------


## شوق الغوالي

*وااااو*
*حلووه بالحيييل*
*تسلم يدك والعدسه*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ما شاااااء الله ..
حلوووه مرره اللقطه *_^
بالتوفييق 
عجبتني وعجبني الظل الي فيها 

لا عدمناااا هالعدسه يارب

----------


## I wanna

*محاولة موفقة*
*ننتظر جديدكم*

----------


## Hussain.T

: )

نآأإيس..

ولو كآنت مرشوشة بشوية مآي تطلع أكشخآأإتيه..

يسلموو ع الإبدآع الحلو..

----------

